# Gebogene Linine mit Photoshop?



## bigtail (20. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wie erstelle ich mit Photoshop so eine linie







Danke


----------



## LookAndSee (20. Februar 2007)

-neue datei zB 600x600
-Streifen markieren in der Mitte des Bildes zB 600x20 einfärben
-Arbeitsfläche um +90 Grad drehen
-VerzerrungsFilter - Verbiegen - um die Welle annähernd zu formen
-Arbeitsfläche zurückdrehen
-Auswahl durch Bearbeiten - Formatieren - Verkrümmen um einer Seite auf einen Spitz zu formen
Der Rest ist dann Dir überlassen, es gibt sicher auch andere Möglichkeiten >
l.g LookAndSee


----------

